# Central Iowa



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

Central Iowa has had the weakest winter in years, however I was able to snap a few shots on the 6-8" front that moved thru today.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice Truck! What year is it and what motor does it have in it?

...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

At least you got some to play in Im still waiting can t sleep Right now having flurries


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

White Gardens;1440274 said:


> Nice Truck! What year is it and what motor does it have in it?
> 
> ...


It is a 1999 with the 5.7. I was a little worried it would be underpowered, but it isnt. Yesterday was the first time I actually have to put it in 4wd while plowing.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Was that a cab and chassis truck then or was it a PU truck with a dump body installed.

I didn't think Chevy made the Cab and Chassis with 4wd. I've contemplated doing a 4wd upgrade to my truck, but with enough weight and the posi rear, it just performs too well without it to make it worth the money.
...


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought two years ago with the dump bed on it. It is a 3500, not a 3500HD. How would one tell Cab and chasis?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

icl;1440507 said:


> I bought two years ago with the dump bed on it. It is a 3500, not a 3500HD. How would one tell Cab and chasis?


It would be on either the the drivers door or the drivers door pillar. "Incomplete Vehicle" is usually what they say if it's a cab and chassis. it will also tell you the GVWR of the truck (which I'm guessing yours is no more than 12k).

Ya, not sure if yours is a C and C or not. It definitively doesn't look like my truck in the regards to not having the extra 4" trim piece at the bottom for the over-sized radiator, body lift, and frame differences.

The one thing I do notice about your truck is it probably suffers from the same road spray issues that mine does. My flares don't quit cover the front tires and my windshield, hood and mirrors get dirty real quick. I'm looking into some bigger flares and mudflaps for next winter.

.....


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

How do you like the wide out?


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

Glenn Lawn Care;1440624 said:


> How do you like the wide out?


It moves a lot of snow! Its nice having a 10' straight blade on the streets. I ran a V plow before the wide out, so only having used it for 2 pushes I dont have much of a pros and cons yet.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice pics. This has been a terrible winter for Iowa. It was my 2nd full push yesterday, doing all my accounts. Hopefully we have more coming.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

icl;1440507 said:


> I bought two years ago with the dump bed on it. It is a 3500, not a 3500HD. How would one tell Cab and chasis?


Is chasis Fuel tanks always where the spare tire would be on a pickup 
I notice that on Fords


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

One of the easiest ways to tell if it's a Cab/Chassis is the frame rails are straight and flat. You can get it in 4wd, White Gardens is confused you couldn't get 4wd in GMT-400 3500HD from the factory but there were a few aftermarket companies that did a conversion


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1441063 said:


> One of the easiest ways to tell if it's a Cab/Chassis is the frame rails are straight and flat. You can get it in 4wd, White Gardens is confused you couldn't get 4wd in GMT-400 3500HD from the factory but there were a few aftermarket companies that did a conversion


Oh ya, Monroe was the biggest company making the 4wd conversion. I didn't realize his truck was just a 3500, and not a C3500HD like mine. As far as I know they never offered 4wd in my truck, but wouldn't be surprised if some of the other c and c models had it.

I've looked at the Monroe conversion, and it's pricey. I can't justify the cost when the truck does as well as it does with only 2wd.

...


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

icl;1440657 said:


> It moves a lot of snow! Its nice having a 10' straight blade on the streets. I ran a V plow before the wide out, so only having used it for 2 pushes I dont have much of a pros and cons yet.


For being a new plow and literally being used for 4 events I am not happy with Western right now. The morning after I bought the plow I had a basketball size hydraulic stain on the concrete. Hadnt been used yet, a plug was intalled wrong. After a 1" snow where I am required to push the streets in a development 2 pins where the chains attach to the lift cylinder didnt have cotter pins. Which seems to be a common thing as yesterday during a 2" push the pins that hold the angle left/right bracket to the plow both came out. The trip springs and the hydraulic lines for the wide out were the only thing holding the plow to my truck. With the exception of the plug I have had to fix everything myself.

I have run 6-10 year old Westerns for the last 4 years and never had any issues. Boggles my mind as to why I am having so many issues with a plow that is not even one year old!

But when it is functioning it runs good.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Does it still have a warranty?

...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

icl;1448774 said:


> For being a new plow and literally being used for 4 events I am not happy with Western right now. The morning after I bought the plow I had a basketball size hydraulic stain on the concrete. Hadnt been used yet, a plug was intalled wrong. After a 1" snow where I am required to push the streets in a development 2 pins where the chains attach to the lift cylinder didnt have cotter pins. Which seems to be a common thing as yesterday during a 2" push the pins that hold the angle left/right bracket to the plow both came out. The trip springs and the hydraulic lines for the wide out were the only thing holding the plow to my truck. With the exception of the plug I have had to fix everything myself.
> 
> I have run 6-10 year old Westerns for the last 4 years and never had any issues. Boggles my mind as to why I am having so many issues with a plow that is not even one year old!
> 
> But when it is functioning it runs good.


WOW sound like a installer problem Someone didnt put it together right 
You have it installed by a dealer


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes it was installed by a dealer. The first two things they admitted was them, the last most serious they said factory. The service manager has obviously not charged for anything that has had to be repaired. I have fixed the last two issues myself to make sure it wouldnt happen again, and also that I couldnt drive the truck to them due to the situation.

I sent Western an email today explaining my disappointment. Hopefully I hear from them.


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

White Gardens;1448931 said:


> Does it still have a warranty?
> 
> ...


Bought the last week of November 2011 so I assume. If it were more than a year old I wouldnt be upset, but the blade has literally hit the concrete 4 times to push snow!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

icl;1448992 said:


> Bought the last week of November 2011 so I assume. If it were more than a year old I wouldnt be upset, but the blade has literally hit the concrete 4 times to push snow!


Quit working on it yourself and take it to the dealer.

....


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

White Gardens;1449017 said:


> Quit working on it yourself and take it to the dealer.
> 
> ....


I would tke it there if I could have got it there. The blade would not raise off the concrete and its about 7 miles to the dealer.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

icl;1449025 said:


> I would tke it there if I could have got it there. The blade would not raise off the concrete and its about 7 miles to the dealer.


My thinking is if they cant do it right first time Be hard take anything back to them and have them fix it
From what you said it was human error at the dealer


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

icl;1449025 said:


> I would tke it there if I could have got it there. The blade would not raise off the concrete and its about 7 miles to the dealer.


Floor jack and short chain it.


----------

